# Save for weathered tractor tires?



## Rickoshay (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello, can one treat/cure the rubber on weather cracked rear tire sidewall casings to extend life? Trying to avoid expense of replacement of same; my tires are OEM circa 1987 from Japan. So far, they seem to only leak air when carrying heavy load....Thank you, Rickoshay

Re: Kubota L2550DT4


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Rickoshay, welcome....

There's nothing that I am aware of to prevent tire weathering & cracking. Your tires are 34 years old! If they start leaking you can always put a tube in them. Are you certain your tires are tubeless??


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If your tires are tubeless some of the heavier duty stop leaks may seal up pressure leaks,
Gemplers bullet proof grade comes to mind.
https://gemplers.com/collections/tire-repair-supplies-flat-tire-prevention-automotive-tractor


----------



## Rickoshay (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi guys,
thank you for your replies and advice. No, I am not sure that my OLD rear tires are tubeless or not. They are fluid filled however and I can investigate such. I have reinflated the culprit and right now it seems to be holding; in the meantime I will check into the stop leak product suggested. Best regards, Rick


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If they are fluid filled none of the stop leaks that I am aware of will work.
I don't know what your fill fluid is and with a liquid fill they usually had tubes.
If you are slowly going down with a tubed tire you may be able to repair the tube or else replace it, after breaking the tire down it will need to be closely inspected inside for any breaks or cracks that may pinch a new or repaired tube.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

If they are fluid filled, seems you should be able to see where the leak is, yes/no?
Soap and water the valve stem core to make sure that`s not the culprit.

I`d be very careful putting to much load on those tires if they are all cracked.
That is a disaster waiting to happen. Safety First!


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Need to know what fluid is used. If CaCl and you have a leak it will destroy the rim in a few short years. Here is a photo of a sudden rim failure on my NAA. The rim looked good on the outside due to many heavy coats of paint. Good thing I was on flat ground when the rim blew, but still scary to suddenly list to one side. Be careful.


----------



## Ben DoinIt (Dec 15, 2020)

Calcium chloride, uggggg. I changed MANY a tractor wheels out from rot when i worked at the tire shop mant decades ago that the CC ate up. Back when i was a young snot, thats all they had. It served its purpose back then, weight, and to keep the fluid from freezing in the cold climate regions.


----------



## jakobege (Mar 12, 2021)

Those tires are unfortunately very old and they certainly have a tube in them. try to check this again cuz you are saying the don't. I think it's too late to save these tires.
snaptube vidmate


----------



## Rickoshay (Jan 12, 2021)

jakobege said:


> Those tires are unfortunately very old and they certainly have a tube in them. try to check this again cuz you are saying the don't. I think it's too late to save these tires.
> snaptube vidmate


///
Thank you all for your sage advice. The rear tire issue is no longer an issue at present. What happened: I had lowered the FEL to ground and raised the front wheels for regular zerk maintenance, left in that position overnight and then found the rear tire flat with huge weather check cracks showing. I assumed I was doomed! Refilled the tire with air and all is well for now. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" I say. I'll just run these very old rear tires until one of us gives up. Lol


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Rickoshay said:


> ///
> Thank you all for your sage advice. The rear tire issue is no longer an issue at present. What happened: I had lowered the FEL to ground and raised the front wheels for regular zerk maintenance, left in that position overnight and then found the rear tire flat with huge weather check cracks showing. I assumed I was doomed! Refilled the tire with air and all is well for now. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" I say. I'll just run these very old rear tires until one of us gives up. Lol


Does not hurt to check often. I did not and had a major blowout of the rim while mowing. Scared me to death and it could have been serious if not on flat ground. The rim looked ok from the outside, but that can be misleading. I had been loosing air for about 2 weeks and thought I had a leaking tube. 

See photos from a previous post in 2019. You will be shocked at the large holes in the rim after the blowout.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ed Williams said:


> Does not hurt to check often. I did not and had a major blowout of the rim while mowing. Scared me to death and it could have been serious if not on flat ground. The rim looked ok from the outside, but that can be misleading. I had been loosing air for about 2 weeks and thought I had a leaking tube.
> 
> See photos from a previous post in 2019. You will be shocked at the large holes in the rim after the blowout.
> 
> ...


----------

